# Ampeg Reverb Lock



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

I bought a barebones V2 many years ago as a project amp. At the time I did not consider the lock for the tank, it wasn't on the chassis when I bought it and wasn't concerned about. I am curious now to how it functions. I would much appreciate it if someone knows the details and would share that information.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Is that the stock tank & top cover, or has it possibly been replaced?
The V4 is a bit different. Here's a couple pics from the web, and I just happen to have my spare head sitting around in pieces so I'll take a couple of mine too. 
There is a locking lever that you push and pivot to latch. It just pushes on a piece of thin metal springy banding material so it curves upward and pushes against the springs. Simple but effective.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Sorry about the blur, but you can see how the band runs completely under the tank width. It just flexes upward in the middle when you lock the latch. 
And another view of the latch and it's cutout for pivot/lock.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

That is not the stock tank or plate that I used to attach to the chassis. I should upgrade the tank, it is a 3-spring unit however, maybe I should go for the longer unit, delay times are okay for me but near the limit. I had parts from a Bogen CHA 75A that I used for the iron. So, does that lever have a cam on it that rubs up against the suspended frame?


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

You had better luck at finding photos, most of my hits were for sellers on reverb.com...must be how I worded my query.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Paul Running said:


> So, does that lever have a cam on it that rubs up against the suspended frame?


Not sure what you mean or how to describe it. 
The banding/springy-strap is riveted to the cover at one end, and the latch at the other end.
The latch has the cutout channel that just hooks on the screw/nut when lock engaged. The big washer keeps it all flat to the cover.
What piece do you mean by 'suspended frame' ?


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

deleted.... double double


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

*@jb welder* *"the band runs completely **under the tank width. It just flexes upward in the middle when you lock the latch. " 
Exactly* ^^^^ and: 'The suspended frame' being the piece that supports the transducers and springs suspended within the tank itself.
It's been awhile but as I recall , it's a piece of flat stock tempered spring steel attached to the flat stock aluminum adjuster. The spring steel has a bow or curve and when in the locked position it rests against the frame dampening the unit. When retracted, the spring is compressed down and away from the rev. spring assembly.
What jb said.


----------

